# Beau Technique vs Porsche 997 carrera S corectional detail.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

*Thanks once again for viewing yet another write up by... *








Monday seen me tackling day one of two days commitment on this nice solid black *Porsche 997 carrera S*. When first initial viewing was undertaken, the day was gloomy and had to inspect the vehicle indoors. It seemed in need of some love but wasn't horrendous though slight clearcoat peeling near the rear quarter protective film would cause a slight issue. Paint readings were slightly scatty and the car had obviously seen some paintwork in its life but nothing that could stop it being improved. A two day correctional detail with interior and engine tidy up was arranged and agreed on. Wheels were fully refurbed by wheelworx prior to detail. The car upon arrival on Monday...
































































The usual preparation was undertaken with *Valetpro car wash concentrate*. *Autosmart G101*. *Autosmart smartwheels*. *Valetpro brushes* and soft hair brushes. Foamed with *Dodo Juice tfr test subject*.


































Some level of protection ( little but still ) still remaining...










Tar removed with Autosmart tardis. Clayed using Dodo Juice supernatural clay and born slippy as lube which leaves the car looking like this after final rinse...










Definately little if anything remaining to the paints finish so Dryed with waffle towels and warm air dryer then into the garage and taped up ready for some fun under the lights...





































_Arrrrgh! Holy cow batman_. This poor Porsche needed some *SERIOUS* love to get it back to its former glory. Measurements were as already explained prior, scatty but not major...



















I knew there was no time to waste and some heavier cutting was called for before I could get any remote life pressed back to this Porsches paint. *Farecla wool pads* and *Scholl concepts S17+* 2-3 sets prior to polishing with *3M yellow pad* and again *Scholl S17+*. Final set was *3M blue finishing pad* with *Nanotech nano polish super gloss*. The results were very nice and crisp...


























Lights off and some awesome reflections...



















Carrying on. The protective film usually situated near the lower rear quarter was intact though slightly peppered but in front of that was the dreaded clearcoat peel...










This was addressed carefully at a later date by hand. The upper quarter...










And after...










Pillars seen some attention and came up nicely...










Drivers door before...



















And after...



















Roof before...










And after...










None of the wing but you get the idea and what was entailed to get the desired results. Bonnet was tricky as I was a slight touch heavy handed when claying ( *my bad* ) though the paintwork in general was quite bad along with the clay marring so why not make hard work for yourself ( *DOH!* )...














































After some much hard work...




























Bizarrely, I started working on the rear end next ( _why I don't know_ ) and the rear bumper was a real tough cookie to get a reasonable level of correction but never the less, it was vastly improved...


















After one section, not all complete...



















I left the tailgate being vented and moved straight onto the passenger rear quarter. Here is what I was greated with on side two...




























A warm greeting indeed. I was adamant that I would get this complete before the first day ended and with much gusto, the end results looked fantastic...



















Slight RDS remained in certain areas but a huge improvement for sure and a hard first day complete.

Tuesday, day two of two days. Today seen Geoff tag along for the interior work and aid in the niddly bits whilst I cracked on with the brunt of the paintwork correction. Front bumper...










After...










And so on. Once all correction work was complete. Geoff had been at full throttle with the interior and was completed timely enough to aid me in the dust of and re-wash to get rid of all polishing dust in all the knooks and crannies which was most certainly needed...














































Vehicle was snowfoamed with *Autobrite direct supa snowfoam*. Left to dwell then rinsed extremely thoroughly to ensure all the dust and polish was removed from the tricky little areas. Dried using *Uber towels*, *Meguiars last touch detailer* and a final blow dry to get all water out of relevant gaps. At this point, I thought it rde to not take some direct sun shots...



















As Jamie Oliver says, Pukka!

Hand glazed with *Chemical guys EZ crème glaze*. Trims with *Valetpro yellow gel*. Arches tyres and engine with *Finish kare topkote anti static dressing*. Glass cleaned with *Meguiars glass cleaner* and sealed with *Permanon glass sealant*. Exhausts with *Meguiars NXT metal polish* and *00 wire wool*. Wheels sealed with *Smartwax rimwax*. 2 coats of *Swissvax onynx* for LSP. Now back to the interior that Geoff had done such a sterling job of...





































Engine...



















And some final shots for your viewing pleasure...


































































































































































































































And another chapter ends.










Thanks for viewing. 
Scott.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections matey:thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

magnificent job, great result


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great, I do like these :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stunning work mate and a great read :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

looks stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Stunning finish Scott, back to how it should be.... Blinged :thumb:


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)

Great job !!!!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks stunning!! Great job, loving the reflections


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Scott, lovely work mate :thumb:


----------



## 2SLICK4U (Jan 3, 2011)

I will call you Porsche Doc


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats a great turnaround!!:argie:

did you get any pics of the lacquer peel after you doctor'ed it?


> Carrying on. The protective film usually situated near the lower rear quarter was intact though slightly peppered but in front of that was the dreaded clearcoat peel...
> 
> This was addressed carefully at a later date by hand. The upper quarter...


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice Job, great results!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Stunning reflections matey:thumb:





AlexTsinos said:


> magnificent job, great result





Leodhasach said:


> Looks great, I do like these :thumb:





Jody 4444 said:


> Stunning work mate and a great read :thumb:





swiftjon said:


> looks stunning mate :thumb:





RuFfBoY said:


> Stunning finish Scott, back to how it should be.... Blinged :thumb:





Svig said:


> Great job !!!!





raitkens83 said:


> Very nice mate





CJR said:


> Looks stunning!! Great job, loving the reflections





-Mat- said:


> cracking work mate





slrestoration said:


> Great transformation Scott, lovely work mate :thumb:





Luan Cordeiro said:


> Nice Job, great results!


Cheers all for the great comments.:thumb:



2SLICK4U said:


> I will call you Porsche Doc


I wouldnt go as far as to say that. Quite happy with how it turned out though and more importantly, the client was really happy.



Dwayne said:


> Thats a great turnaround!!:argie:
> 
> did you get any pics of the lacquer peel after you doctor'ed it?


Sadly no. From my perspective, it was a paint job so I worked gently by hand with the nano super gloss to try and get the finish blended in as best as possible. It will be painted at a later date now.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Scott.:thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice turn around Scott.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Realy nice job you done,like the reflections...


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking work as ever mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Scott.:thumb:





Mercury Detailing said:


> Nice turn around Scott.





tonyy said:


> Realy nice job you done,like the reflections...





Refined Detail said:


> Cracking work as ever mate.


Cheers all.:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great turnaround - You can see it's been.... err driven - laughed at the 'mitt on the bonnet shot' - been there done that and still do.. Best few pics there to show the work on this are the drivers door pics - Superb :O)

One v.happy owner I'm sure


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That was in need of a lot of love Scott. 

I think that's your best write up ever. Nice one.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely job Scott, some serious polishing going on there!


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

What a transformation! Nice work!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant  such a nice car too!

Rob


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Great turnaround - You can see it's been.... err driven - laughed at the 'mitt on the bonnet shot' - been there done that and still do.. Best few pics there to show the work on this are the drivers door pics - Superb :O)
> 
> One v.happy owner I'm sure





B&B Autostyle said:


> That was in need of a lot of love Scott.
> 
> I think that's your best write up ever. Nice one.





Envy Valeting said:


> Lovely job Scott, some serious polishing going on there!





rob929 said:


> What a transformation! Nice work!





rgDetail said:


> Looks brilliant  such a nice car too!
> 
> Rob


Ta muchly gang. Really do appreciate it.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Love it! :thumb:
Awesome work as ever Scott!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers buddy.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great work there and what a turn around, bet the owner was really pleased


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work bud


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Scott, lovely job & some fantastic reflection shots. Initial photo's showed it was far from a day at the beach and blood sweat and tears were required to turn her around and that you did.. .


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Miglior said:


> Nice work bud





Mr Face said:


> Hi Scott, lovely job & some fantastic reflection shots. Initial photo's showed it was far from a day at the beach and blood sweat and tears were required to turn her around and that you did.. .


Cheers both. Blood, sweat and swearing at times but a worthy advisory and a pleasure to create the outcome for certain.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

vey nice work there
looks like it should do now,all black with a nice deep gloss


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Missed this one until you mentioned it..... :argie:

Great work looked a bit of a state to start with.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Missed this one until you mentioned it..... :argie:
> 
> Great work looked a bit of a state to start with.
> 
> ...


Yep, she was tired. Real nice turn round and couldnt stop staring at it when it was done. Little cracker.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

stunning Bond, simply stunning....


----------

